# Γ. Μπαμπινιώτη: Λεξικό των Δυσκολιών και των Λαθών στη χρήση τής Ελληνικής



## nickel (Jan 20, 2014)

Γ. ΜΠΑΜΠΙΝΙΩΤΗ
Λεξικό των Δυσκολιών και των Λαθών στη χρήση τής Ελληνικής

Α' έκδοση (2014) έγχρωμη
Σελίδες: 1.080
Διαστάσεις: 12,5 x 19,5 εκ.
ISBN: 978-960-9582-07-0
Βιβλιοδεσία: σκληρό εξώφυλλο
Εκδόσεις: ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΛΕΞΙΚΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ

Το παρόν Λεξικό λειτουργεί ως «γλωσσικός σύμβουλος» κάθε ομιλητή τής ελληνικής γλώσσας, παρέχοντας έγκυρες και κατανοητές συμβουλές για κάθε γλωσσική δυσκολία που συναντά (ορθογραφική, σημασιολογική, γραμματική, συντακτική, υφολογική)

5.500 λήμματα-σχόλια σχετικά με:

- ΣΥΝΗΘΗ ΛΑΘΗ στη χρήση της γλώσσας
- ΔΥΣΚΟΛΙΕΣ στην επιλογή τής κατάλληλης λέξης, τύπου ή σύνταξης
- ΑΠΟΡΙΕΣ για τις διαφορές σημασίας λέξεων που συγχέονται
- ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΣ για ορθές γλωσσικές επιλογές

Χαρακτηριστικά τού Λεξικού Δυσκολιών και Λαθών:

- τα λάθη και οι δυσκολίες δίδονται ως λήμματα για ευκολότερη αναζήτηση
- σε εκτενή συνθετικά σχόλια αναλύονται γλωσσικά φαινόμενα που προκαλούν δυσκολία στον ομιλητή· στα σχόλια αυτά παραπέμπονται και όλες οι λέξεις ή χαρακτηριστικά παραδείγματα λέξεων με ανάλογες δυσκολίες
- αξιοποιούνται με εύληπτο τρόπο τα πορίσματα τής σύγχρονης γλωσσικής επιστήμης, ώστε να αντιμετωπίζονται οι γλωσσικές δυσκολίες και να γίνονται κατανοητά τα γραμματικά και συντακτικά φαινόμενα
- παρέχεται πλήθος παραδειγμάτων, εποπτικών πινάκων και συστηματικών παραπομπών
http://www.lexicon.gr/lexica/lex_dysk.php

Στην ιστοσελίδα του Κέντρου θα βρείτε και κάποιες από τις πρώτες σελίδες του Λεξικού (Πρόλογο - Εισαγωγή) και αντιπροσωπευτικά λήμματα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 20, 2014)

Πολύ ωραία! Αύριο θα είναι πάνω στο γραφείο μου, οπότε μπορείτε από τώρα να δώσετε παραγγελιές για το τι θέλετε να κοιτάξω. :)


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2014)

Διάβασα στην Καθημερινή το παρακάτω κείμενο της Ελένης Μπίστικα για το _Λεξικό των δυσκολιών_:


Eφθασε και στο δημοσιογραφικό γραφείο το «Λεξικό των Δυσκολιών και των Λαθών στη χρήση της Eλληνικής» του κ. Γεωργίου Mπαμπινιώτη – όνομα συνώνυμο με την ορθή χρήση της ελληνικής γλώσσας, της τόσο κακοπαθημένης στον γραπτό και στον προφορικό λόγο, με τα MME, ιδίως, να έχουν ανάγκη του «Γλωσσικού Συμβούλου», που είναι και η αποστολή του νέου αυτού λεξικού. Για να μιλούμε και να γράφουμε σωστά Eλληνικά, στο εξώφυλλο, έκδοση του Kέντρου Λεξικολογίας. Eίναι: «ένα λεξικό –για τα ελληνικά τουλάχιστον δεδομένα– ασυνήθιστο», γράφει στον πρόλογο ο κ. Γεώργιος Mπαμπινιώτης, καθηγητής Γλωσσολογίας του Πανεπιστημίου Aθηνών και πρώην πρύτανης. «Eνα λεξικό των Δυσκολιών και των Λαθών στη χρήση της Eλληνικής, ένα λεξικό που δικαιούται τον τίτλο –και τον ρόλο– του Γλωσσικού Συμβούλου κάθε αναγνώστη που το παίρνει στα χέρια του...

Aπλές εξηγήσεις, εύληπτες οδηγίες, πλήθος παραδειγμάτων σωστής χρήσης, αλλά και αντιπαραδειγμάτων εσφαλμένων χρήσεων που πρέπει να αποφεύγονται, σε όλα τα λήμματα του Λεξικού. Eγκαινιάζοντας στη χώρα μας αυτό το νέο είδος λεξικού, προσφέρουμε στους ευαίσθητους, προσεκτικούς και απαιτητικούς ομιλητές της Eλληνικής, αυτούς που αγαπούν ιδιαίτερα τη γλώσσα μας, ένα έργο που θα τους βοηθήσει στη σύνταξη (προφορικών ή γραπτών) κειμένων, τα οποία θα μπορούν να ξεχωρίζουν για την ποιότητα της γλωσσικής τους διατύπωσης» (το όνειρο κάθε δημοσιογράφου, συχνά άπιαστο, συμπληρώνουμε εμείς, που επάγγελμά μας είναι η δημοσιογραφία και γλώσσαν έχομεν Eλληνικήν...). «Παραδίδοντας στη δημοσιότητα αυτό το έβδομο κατά σειράν λεξικογραφικό μου έργο –συνεχίζει ο Γ. Mπαμπινιώτης– αισθάνομαι την ανάγκη να ευχαριστήσω θερμά την ομάδα των άξιων γλωσσολόγων μαθητών μου και έμπειρων πια λεξικογράφων, οι οποίοι με βοήθησαν και σε αυτό το λεξικό. Eίναι ο Θεόδωρος Mωυσιάδης, διδάκτωρ γλωσσολογίας, ο Γιώργος Tράπαλης και ο Γιώργος Mπάτζιος... H συμβολή του εκλεκτού φιλολόγου Bασίλη Mαλισιόβα υπήρξε πολύτιμη στη διόρθωση του κειμένου και όχι μόνον. H άρτια εμφάνιση του ιδιαίτερα δύσκολου κειμένου του λεξικού οφείλει πολλά στην έμπειρη συνεργάτιδά μας Mαρία Xριστοπούλου». Oι ευχαριστίες συμπληρώνονται «με την Eιρήνη Mούτου για την όλη υποστήριξη και την εκδότρια του Kέντρου Λεξικολογίας Nάντια Δήμου-Tσιβεριώτη, που μολονότι προέρχεται από τον κλάδο των θετικών επιστημών, έχει αγαπήσει τα λεξικά», παρατηρεί ο Γ. Mπαμπινιώτης.

Mε αυτό το λεξικό ολοκληρώνεται ο κύκλος των βασικών λεξικών της Eλληνικής που έχουν εκδοθεί από το Kέντρο Λεξικολογίας. Oλοκληρώνεται, εδώ, ο πρόλογος για «τους εραστές της ελληνικής γλώσσας, που με το σύνολο αυτών των λεξικών έχουν πλέον μια αξιόπιστη επιστημονική πανοραμική εικόνα της γλώσσας μας, ενώ ιδιαίτερα με το παρόν λεξικό αποκτούν και έναν επιστημονικό και πρακτικό σύμβουλο στην προφορική και γραπτή χρήση της Eλληνικής». Aυτά από τον σοφό δάσκαλο Γιώργο Mπαμπινιώτη. Aπό τη στήλη «Kαλό ψάξιμο και Kαλή Tύχη, γράφοντας και μιλώντας»! Oι 1.000 συνολικά σελίδες, με τις επισημάνσεις τους, διδάσκουν και συχνά τέρπουν τον αναγνώστη, για τα λάθη που κάνουμε και τις δυσκολίες που συναντάμε... Kαλώς μας ήλθες Γλωσσικέ Σύμβουλε, πάρε τη θέση σου στο ράφι με τα λεξικά! Παράδειγμα: «αναπαλαίωση - ανακαίνιση» (λέξεις που συχνά συναντώνται στις πολιτιστικές στήλες): «Oι λέξεις αναπαλαίωση και ανακαίνιση, αν κριθούν με βάση την ετυμολογική τους προέλευση, φαίνονται αντίθετες μεταξύ τους. Στην πραγματικότητα δηλώνουν και οι δύο την αποκατάσταση (προκειμένου για οικοδόμημα), αλλά σε διαφορετικού είδους κτίσματα και με διαφορετικό σκοπό. H ανακαίνιση (κτιρίου) επιφέρει επισκευές και τροποποιήσεις σε κτίριο που έχει παλιώσει και θέλουμε να γίνει πιο λειτουργικό. Aντίθετα, η αναπαλαίωση αποκαθιστά την αρχική (παλαιά) μορφή, είτε σε μνημείο, είτε σε διατηρητέο κτίριο, είτε γενικά σε κτίσμα που η φυσιογνωμία του συνδέεται με την ηλικία του και κινδυνεύει με τη φθορά του χρόνου να αλλοιωθεί. Mερικοί παρατηρούν ότι και η αναπαλαίωση συνιστά στην πραγματικότητα ανακαίνιση, θεωρούν ατυχή και αντιφατικό τον όρο αναπαλαίωση και προκρίνουν τον όρο ανακαίνιση ακόμη και στην περίπτωση αποκατάστασης της αρχικής μορφής (από το Λεξικό).
http://www.kathimerini.gr/755940/op...8wn-sth-xrhsh-ths-ellhnikhs-toy-g-mpampiniwth

Παρουσιάσεις του λεξικού έχουμε και στα παρακάτω δημοσιεύματα:

http://www.enet.gr/?i=issue.el.home&date=05/02/2014&id=413650
http://www.efsyn.gr/?p=173671
http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=565668


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2014)

Προς το παρόν, βάζω το σύνδεσμο μόνο:

*Ο Σεφέρης δεν ήταν “προσεκτικός ομιλητής”!*
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/03/11/mpampiniotis/


----------



## irmar (May 3, 2014)

nickel said:


> Προς το παρόν, βάζω το σύνδεσμο μόνο:
> 
> *Ο Σεφέρης δεν ήταν “προσεκτικός ομιλητής”!*
> https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/03/11/mpampiniotis/



Ο Σαραντάκος δεν τον συμπαθεί καθόλου τον Μπαμπινιώτη και μαζί με τις εύλογες αντιρρήσεις, κολλάει σε λεπτομέρειες άνευ σημασίας, και ο τίτλος της ανάρτησης είναι ένα παράδειγμα προσπάθειας να εντυπωσιάσει. 

Τι σημασία έχει εάν κάποιοι αδόκιμοι τύποι χρησιμοποιήθηκαν μια-δυό φορές από σπουδαίους ποιητές, ειδικά των εποχών που η γλώσσα ήταν ακόμη υπό διαμόρφωση; Και ποιός είπε πως και οι ποιητές δεν είναι άνθρωποι; Επειδή ο Καβάφης έγραψε "Επέστρεφε", σημαίνει πως δεν είναι λάθος; Μην τρελλαινόμαστε!

Παρ'όλο που όντως ο Μπαμπινιώτης είναι ορισμένες φορές ακραίος και δεν τον ακολουθώ παντού, θεωρώ πως ο όρος "προσεκτικός ομιλητής" είναι πολύ καλοδιαλεγμένος και ουσιαστικός, περιγράφει ακριβώς τον άνθρωπο που νοιάζεται για τη γλώσσα του, που θεωρεί πως ο τρόπος με τον οποίο χρησιμοποιούμε τη γλώσσα είναι κάτι σημαντικό, καίριο.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (May 3, 2014)

Μα ένας τίτλος μπαίνει ακριβώς για να εντυπωσιάσει, για να τραβήξει το βλέμμα και την προσοχή του δυνητικού αναγνώστη. Ο αναγνώστης τον προσπερνά (εφόσον δεν είναι παραπλανητικός) και συγκεντρώνεται στο κείμενο. 

Στην περίπτωσή μας το κύριο επιχείρημα του Σαραντάκου, έτσι όπως το καταλαβαίνω μετά το διάβασμα, δεν είναι να αλιεύσει και να επιδείξει στο κοινό δυο τρία σφάλματα του Μπαμπινιώτη, αλλά να υποδείξει μια λογική λαθροχειρία που διαπερνά όλη τη συλλογιστική του, και την οποία με το αναμφισβήτητο κύρος του επιχειρεί να επιβάλει παντού: ότι τον τίτλο του «προσεκτικού ομιλητή» τον δικαιούται μόνο όποιος ακολουθεί τις διακρίσεις που ο ίδιος ο Μπαμπινιώτης έχει αναδείξει, τις προσωπικές του δηλαδή ιδιοτροπίες.

Και εδώ βέβαια υπάρχει ένα αστείο φαινόμενο: ικανός αριθμός των “δυσκολιών και λαθών” του λεξικού δεν είναι “δυσκολίες” της γλώσσας γενικώς, αλλά αμφισβητήσεις, κυρίως ορθογραφικές, τις οποίες ο ίδιος ο κ. Μπαμπινιώτης είχε παλιότερα ανακινήσει, και τώρα απλώς τις παίρνει πίσω. Σε κανένα άλλο “λεξικό δυσκολιών και αμφίβολων τύπων” δεν θα βρείτε λήμματα για την ορθογραφία του τσιρότου, της τσιπούρας, του ροδάκινου, του αγοριού, του τζίρου κτλ. γιατί κανείς δεν είχε (ή: δεν είχε τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες) εκφράσει αμφιβολία για την ορθογραφία των λέξεων αυτών, ώσπου να τις αμφισβητήσει ο κ. Μπαμπινιώτης. Τα λήμματα αυτά είναι ίσως χρήσιμα για όποιον παρακολουθεί την εξέλιξη των απόψεων του κ. Μπαμπινιώτη, αλλά όχι για τον μέσο αναγνώστη.​
Να δώσω κι εγώ ένα άλλο παράδειγμα: το περιβόητο *αφορώ* με εμπρόθετο αντικείμενο. Αμφιβάλλω αν προηγουμένως είχε συνειδητοποιήσει κανείς ότι υπήρχε «πρόβλημα» με το φυσιολογικό άμεσο (απρόθετο) αντικείμενο, προτού δηλαδή το ανακινήσει ο Μπαμπινιώτης. Έτσι, ενώ μέχρι πριν λίγο δεν υπήρχε ζήτημα, τώρα, εξαιτίας ακριβώς της πνευματικής εξουσίας του Μπαμπινιώτη, εγκαθίσταται ένα «μέτρο ποιότητας» καθαρά προσωπικό (με συνέπεια ο κάθε δημοσιογραφίσκος, ξιπασμένος, να μας κοπανάει στις ειδήσεις από την τηλεόραση κι ένα «αφορά στον»). 

Και μια δεύτερη αδυναμία, μεθοδολογική, που επισημαίνει ο Σαραντάκος:

Τέλος, μια αδυναμία του λεξικού αυτού είναι πως η κατάρτιση του “λημματολογίου” του φαίνεται να έχει βασιστεί εν μέρει στα “γλωσσικά σημειώματα” που βρίσκονται εντός πλαισίου στο μεγάλο λεξικό, και όχι σε αποδελτίωση νεότερων κειμένων. Έτσι, ενώ αφιερώνει, όπως είπαμε, άφθονο χώρο σε ανύπαρκτες αμφιβολίες του τύπου “τσιπούρα ή τσιππούρα”, που κανέναν δεν έχουν απασχολήσει εκτός από τον συγγραφέα, δεν έχει λέξεις που προβληματίζουν τους σημερινούς ομιλητές. Ένα μόνο παράδειγμα: όσοι παρακολουθούν τα σαββατιάτικα “μεζεδάκια” θα έχουν προσέξει ότι κάθε τόσο επισημαίνουμε, εδώ και χρόνια, τη λαθεμένη χρήση της λέξης “τιμητής”, που πολλοί τη χρησιμοποιούν λες και σημαίνει “θαυμαστής, αυτός που τιμά κάποιον” (ενώ σημαίνει σχεδόν το αντίθετο). Ε λοιπόν, λήμμα “τιμητής” δεν υπάρχει στο “Λεξικό δυσκολιών” -ενώ υπάρχει λήμμα “αγόρι”!​
Το ερώτημα είναι: μπορεί κανείς σήμερα να νοιάζεται για τη γλώσσα του, να θεωρεί πως ο τρόπος με τον οποίο χρησιμοποιούμε τη γλώσσα είναι κάτι σημαντικό, καίριο, να δικαιούται δηλαδή τον τίτλο του «προσεκτικού ομιλητή», χωρίς να ακολουθεί τον Μπαμπινιώτη σε όλες του τις απόψεις;


----------



## azimuthios (May 3, 2014)

> Το ερώτημα είναι: μπορεί κανείς σήμερα να νοιάζεται για τη γλώσσα του, να θεωρεί πως ο τρόπος με τον οποίο χρησιμοποιούμε τη γλώσσα είναι κάτι σημαντικό, καίριο, να δικαιούται δηλαδή τον τίτλο του «προσεκτικού ομιλητή», χωρίς να ακολουθεί τον Μπαμπινιώτη σε όλες του τις απόψεις;



Ε,ναι, μπορεί.


----------



## daeman (May 3, 2014)

Paradiper_Du said:


> ...
> Το ερώτημα είναι: μπορεί κανείς σήμερα να νοιάζεται για τη γλώσσα του, να θεωρεί πως ο τρόπος με τον οποίο χρησιμοποιούμε τη γλώσσα είναι κάτι σημαντικό, καίριο, να δικαιούται δηλαδή τον τίτλο του «προσεκτικού ομιλητή», χωρίς να ακολουθεί τον Μπαμπινιώτη σε όλες του τις απόψεις;



Όχι απλώς μπορεί, αλλά υποχρεούται, αν νοιάζεται για τη γλώσσα του. Πίστευε και μη, ερεύνα (έτσι, σαν χρησμός), αλλιώς θα πιστεύαμε και στο αλάθητο του όποιου πάπα. Και ξέρουμε ότι δογματισμός και επιστήμη δεν κάνουν καλή παρέα.

Άλλωστε, έχει αποδειχθεί πολλές φορές ότι η γλώσσα αντιστέκεται στα άνωθεν εκπορευόμενα, όταν δεν βασίζονται στις πραγματικές συνθήκες και ανάγκες.


----------



## irmar (May 5, 2014)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Μα ένας τίτλος μπαίνει ακριβώς για να εντυπωσιάσει, για να τραβήξει το βλέμμα και την προσοχή του δυνητικού αναγνώστη. Ο αναγνώστης τον προσπερνά (εφόσον δεν είναι παραπλανητικός) και συγκεντρώνεται στο κείμενο.
> 
> Στην περίπτωσή μας το κύριο επιχείρημα του Σαραντάκου, έτσι όπως το καταλαβαίνω μετά το διάβασμα, δεν είναι να αλιεύσει και να επιδείξει στο κοινό δυο τρία σφάλματα του Μπαμπινιώτη, αλλά να υποδείξει μια λογική λαθροχειρία που διαπερνά όλη τη συλλογιστική του, και την οποία με το αναμφισβήτητο κύρος του επιχειρεί να επιβάλει παντού: ότι τον τίτλο του «προσεκτικού ομιλητή» τον δικαιούται μόνο όποιος ακολουθεί τις διακρίσεις που ο ίδιος ο Μπαμπινιώτης έχει αναδείξει, τις προσωπικές του δηλαδή ιδιοτροπίες.
> [...]
> ...



Μα... μόνον ο Μπαμπινιώτης θεωρεί πως ο ίδιος έχει δίκιο κι οι άλλοι άδικο; Το ίδιο δεν κάνουν ΟΛΟΙ; Όλοι όσοι γράφουν βιβλία του τύπου "σωστά ελληνικά", "σωστό ή λάθος"; Το ίδιο δεν κάνει σε μεγάλο βαθμό κι ο ίδιος ο Σαραντάκος; Σημειωτέον πως δεν το θεωρω κακό, ο καθένας τους έχει τις απόψεις του, τις τεκμηριώνει, και τις υπερασπίζεται παθιασμένα. Σε μας τώρα η ευθύνη να διαβάσουμε περισσότερες από μια γνώμες, να το ψάξουμε, εάν θέλουμε, και να επιλέξουμε ό,τι είναι πιο σύμφωνο με την προσωπική μας λογική και αισθητική. Εκεί που με ενοχλεί είναι όταν μιλούν με υπερβολική εμπάθεια και σαρκασμό ο ένας για τον άλλον.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (May 5, 2014)

Επαναλαμβάνομαι, αλλά δεν πειράζει. Υπάρχει μια διαφορά ανάμεσα στον Μπαμπινιώτη και τον Σαραντάκο, διαφορά ποιοτική (τη μνημόνευσα παραπάνω): ο Μπαμπινιώτης έχει τα προνόμια του δημόσιου προσώπου και ασκεί εξουσία. Έχει τα μέσα να διαχέει τις απόψεις του πολύ ευρύτερα από τον όποιον Σαραντάκο (ή από την όποια Λεξιλογία —για να μη μιλάμε μόνο για τον Σαραντάκο και προσωποποιούμε το θέμα) και με το κύρος του να τις επιβάλλει. Οι παρατηρήσεις που του γίνονται δεν είναι επειδή λέει την άποψή του για θέματα στα οποία υπάρχει διχογνωμία, αλλά επειδή δημιουργεί ζητήματα εκ του μη όντος, εγείρει θέματα που δεν μας απασχολούσαν μέχρι τότε (να πω πρόχειρα ένα που θυμήθηκα: το *πόσω μάλλον*) και η λογική του γέρνει εμφανώς (και δυσανάλογα) προς την επαναφορά λύσεων από το παρελθόν, από φάσεις που η γλώσσα τις έχει αφήσει πίσω της.


----------



## irmar (May 6, 2014)

Paradiper_Du said:


> Επαναλαμβάνομαι, αλλά δεν πειράζει. Υπάρχει μια διαφορά ανάμεσα στον Μπαμπινιώτη και τον Σαραντάκο, διαφορά ποιοτική (τη μνημόνευσα παραπάνω): ο Μπαμπινιώτης έχει τα προνόμια του δημόσιου προσώπου και ασκεί εξουσία. Έχει τα μέσα να διαχέει τις απόψεις του πολύ ευρύτερα από τον όποιον Σαραντάκο (ή από την όποια Λεξιλογία —για να μη μιλάμε μόνο για τον Σαραντάκο και προσωποποιούμε το θέμα) και με το κύρος του να τις επιβάλλει. Οι παρατηρήσεις που του γίνονται δεν είναι επειδή λέει την άποψή του για θέματα στα οποία υπάρχει διχογνωμία, αλλά επειδή δημιουργεί ζητήματα εκ του μη όντος, εγείρει θέματα που δεν μας απασχολούσαν μέχρι τότε (να πω πρόχειρα ένα που θυμήθηκα: το *πόσω μάλλον*) και η λογική του γέρνει εμφανώς (και δυσανάλογα) προς την επαναφορά λύσεων από το παρελθόν, από φάσεις που η γλώσσα τις έχει αφήσει πίσω της.



Σαφώς έχετε δίκιο όταν λέτε πως κάποιοι είναι πολύ πιο γνωστοί στο ευρύ κοινό (άρα σε θέση να επηρεάζουν), και κάποιοι λιγότερο. 
Απ'την άλλη όμως, το ευρύ κοινό, η "σιωπηλή πλειοψηφία", εξ ορισμού απεχθάνεται τις ακραίες λύσεις και αντιστέκεται προς το καινούργιο, το διαφορετικό (τις πιο πολλές φορές αυτό είναι κακό, σε ορισμένες όμως όχι τόσο!), πράγμα που ασκεί μια πίεση προς την αντίθετη πλευρά. 
Κι έπειτα υπάρχει το Διαδίκτυο, μην υποτιμούμε τη δύναμή του, που δίνει τη δυνατότητα και σε ανθρώπους χωρίς μεγάλα οικονομικά ή άλλα μέσα να εκφράζονται και να αποκτούν "οπαδούς" των απόψεών τους. 

Αν ο Μπαμπινιώτης θεωρεί πως κάποια ζητήματα πρέπει να βγούν στην επιφάνεια και να αλλάξει η καθιερωμένη γραφή κάποιων των λέξεων, είναι δικαίωμά του. Δεν θα του πούμε εμείς τι είναι σημαντικό και τι πρέπει να τον απασχολεί, και για ποιές λέξεις αξίζει τον κόπο να κάνει "εκστρατεία". Εμείς απ'τη μεριά μας έχουμε φυσικά το δικαίωμα να διαφωνούμε μαζί του και να λέμε πως όλη η φασαρία είναι περιττή, να γελάμε με το τσηρώτο και την τσιππούρα, αλλά κι αυτός πάλι μπορεί να πει πως όχι, χρειαζόταν, γι'αυτόν είναι σημαντικό. Κι εμείς να απαντάμε όχι... ad aeternum. Καταλαβαίνετε πόσο στείρα είναι αυτή η συζήτηση; 
Κι εγώ κάνω τέτοιες συζητήσεις με τα παιδιά μου, όταν τους διορθώνω κάποια "τέρατα" που λένε, κι αυτά απαντούν "μα όλοι έτσι τα λένε, μόνον εσύ είσαι ιδιότροπη" (μόνον εγώ σε αντιπαράθεση με την εφηβική παρέα τους του λεξιλογίου των 300 λέξεων!) Για τα παιδιά της γενιάς τους αυτά τα θέματα δεν είναι διόλου σημαντικά, ενώ για μένα είναι κάτι παραπάνω από φλέγοντα. 

Παρενθετικά, να καταθέσω πως προσωπικά κι εγώ συμπαθώ περισσότερο τις λύσεις από το παρελθόν, που κρατούν ζωντανή τη σύνδεση με τα αρχαία ελληνικά. Όταν βέβαια δεν ξεπερνούν τα όρια της λογικής - ναι, ναι, το ξέρω πως αυτό είναι πολύ προσωπικό, το πού βάζει ο καθένας τα όρια! 
Και μάλιστα ενοχλούμαι πάρα πολύ με κάποιες λύσεις πολύ σύγχρονες που προτείνει ο Μπαμπινιώτης και που έχουν καθιερωθεί στα ΜΜΕ, π.χ. στην μεταγραφή ξένων ονομάτων, για τα οποία προτιμώ σαφέστατα τη γραφή που παραπέμπει στην αρχική τους γλώσσα (Σαίξπηρ, Βολταίρ κλπ)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 6, 2014)

irmar said:


> Και μάλιστα ενοχλούμαι πάρα πολύ με κάποιες λύσεις πολύ σύγχρονες που προτείνει ο Μπαμπινιώτης και που έχουν καθιερωθεί στα ΜΜΕ, π.χ. στην μεταγραφή ξένων ονομάτων, για τα οποία προτιμώ σαφέστατα τη γραφή που παραπέμπει στην αρχική τους γλώσσα (Σαίξπηρ, Βολταίρ κλπ)


Τα του Καίσαρος τω Καίσαρι, αγαπητή irmar. Το συγκεκριμένο (απλογράφηση των ξένων ονομάτων) *δυστυχώς* δεν προτείνεται από τον Μπαμπινιώτη, που είναι υπέρ μιας λύσης όπως αυτή που σας αρέσει και η οποία στις μέρες μας, όπου σημαντικά ονόματα δεν προέρχονται μόνο από τις κυριότερες δυτικοευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες, είναι απλώς αλυσιτελής. Αλλά πολλά για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα (μεταξύ άλλων, και την τοποθέτηση Μπαμπινιώτη) και τα προβλήματα που δημιουργεί η μη αποδοχή της απλογράφησης θα βρείτε στο νήμα *Η μεταγραφή των ξένων κύριων ονομάτων και η φενάκη της αντιστρεψιμότητας*.


----------



## irmar (May 6, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Τα του Καίσαρος τω Καίσαρι, αγαπητή irmar. Το συγκεκριμένο (απλογράφηση των ξένων ονομάτων) *δυστυχώς* δεν προτείνεται από τον Μπαμπινιώτη, που είναι υπέρ μιας λύσης όπως αυτή που σας αρέσει.



Ναι, πράγματι. Τώρα θυμήθηκα πως ο Μπαμπινιώτης ζητά να απλογραφούνται οι λέξεις αλλά κάνει μια εξαίρεση για τα κύρια ονόματα. Για την απλογράφηση των λέξεων διαφωνούσα, είχα ξεχάσει την εξαίρεση

http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=92911


----------



## Earion (May 6, 2014)

Αγαπητή irmar,
αφού κοπιάσατε στο κονάκι μας, να σας φιλέψουμε ένα λουκουμάκι; 

Πόσω μάλλον: η καθαρεύουσα από την πίσω πόρτα

Κι ένα δεύτερο:

Ξανά για το πόσω μάλλον

(Το θυμήθηκα επειδή αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω. Ελπίζω ο Νέος Τιπούκειτος να μη σας φανεί τόσο εμπαθής όσο ο Σαραντάκος :))

Ο λόγος που τα φέρνω στη συζήτηση ΔΕΝ είναι για να αναλωθούμε στο ένα και στο άλλο, ούτε για να περνάμε ατέρμονα από τη μια υποπερίπτωση στην άλλη. Είναι για να δείξω ότι συμφωνώ στο επιχείρημα που ακούστηκε για «δημιουργία ζητημάτων εκ του μη όντος«.

Καλή μας μέρα.
:)


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2014)

Θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω σαφέστερο το πρόβλημα με την περίπτωση του καθηγητή Μπαμπινιώτη. Ενώ είναι εξαιρετικός γλωσσολόγος και λεξικογράφος, υπερέβη κατά πολύ τα ρυθμιστικά όρια του ρόλου του. Όλοι όσοι γράφουν για τη γλώσσα με σοβαρότητα και επιστημοσύνη έχουν κάποιες ρυθμιστικές τάσεις, αλλά, αν περάσουν ορισμένα όρια, γίνονται μια γραφική μειονότητα και αποβάλλονται από την κεντρική συζήτηση. 

Αυτά τα όρια ξεπέρασε ο κ. Μπαμπινιώτης με τις απόψεις του για την ορθογραφία κάποιων λέξεων και άλλες διαφοροποιήσεις από την «επίσημη» γραμμή (τις συμφωνημένες συμβάσεις, δηλαδή) και τη χρήση (τον υπέρτατο κριτή). Έχει υποστηρίξει και εξακολουθεί να υποστηρίζει απόψεις αντιφατικές προς αρχές που δίδαξε ως γλωσσολόγος για τη σημασία της χρήσης. Με το σπουδαίο λεξικό του (το ΛΝΕΓ) έκανε το απαράδεκτο λεξικογραφικό σφάλμα να δημιουργεί λήμματα με τις δικές του ορθογραφικές απόψεις— απόψεις που θα έπρεπε να περιοριστούν σε σημειώσεις της ετυμολογίας ή ακόμα καλύτερα να συνθέσουν μια καλή διατριβή ξέχωρη από το λεξικό. Τα υπόλοιπα λεξικά που έχει εκδώσει με το Κέντρο Λεξικολογίας ευθυγραμμίζονται με τις συμβάσεις και περιορίζουν τις προσωπικές απόψεις σε σημειώσεις. Το επόμενο γενναίο και σοφό βήμα θα είναι να κάνει το ίδιο και στο μεγάλο λεξικό. Να αναγνωρίσει ότι το πείραμα απέτυχε. Να περιορίσει τις προσωπικές του προτιμήσεις εκεί που επιτρέπεται σε όλους μας, και οπωσδήποτε μακριά από τα όρια της γραφικότητας.

Τα τελευταία σαράντα χρόνια, στο μεταπολιτευτικό τοπίο, αντιμετωπίζουμε μια διπλή γλωσσική επανάσταση: όχι μόνο την τεράστια αλλαγή στη γλώσσα μέσα από την τηλεόραση αρχικά και το διαδίκτυο κατόπιν (ο μέσος άνθρωπος βομβαρδίζεται με πολύ περισσότερη γλώσσα από ποικίλες πηγές σε σχέση με τον άνθρωπο του 1974), αλλά και την εντελώς ελληνική επανάσταση με την καθιέρωση της δημοτικής και του μονοτονικού.

Αυτό το πλαίσιο δημιουργεί μια πρωτόγνωρη δυναμική που επιβάλλει να απλοποιούνται κάποιοι κώδικες προκειμένου να φτάνουμε ταχύτερα στην ουσία της επικοινωνίας. Πολλές από τις προσπάθειες για τη δημιουργία περίπλοκων εξαιρέσεων είναι καταδικασμένες να αποτύχουν. Οι περισσότερες από τις απόψεις του καθηγητή Μπαμπινιώτη, παρότι πολυσυζητήθηκαν, έχουν ήδη περιθωριοποιηθεί. Ήρθε ο καιρός να καταγραφεί αυτό και λεξικογραφικά.


----------



## azimuthios (May 6, 2014)

> Αυτό το πλαίσιο δημιουργεί μια πρωτόγνωρη δυναμική που επιβάλλει να απλοποιούνται κάποιοι κώδικες προκειμένου να φτάνουμε ταχύτερα στην ουσία της επικοινωνίας.



Η αντίθετη άποψη λέει, φυσικά, ότι όσοι δεν είναι φανατικοί της απλοποίησης (ίσως και ισοπέδωσης) των πάντων, δεν επικοινωνούν βραδύτερα ή δυσκολότερα ή χάνουν και την ουσία ακόμα. 

Και δεν μιλάω φυσικά για να υπερασπιστώ τον Μπαμπινιώτη, αλλά για να υπάρχει και μια άλλη άποψη, εκτός από αυτή που ενστερνίζεσαι και πάντα εκφράζεις, νίκελ. ;)


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2014)

Όσο δυσκολεύουν οι κώδικες της επικοινωνίας, τόσο η επικοινωνία απευθύνεται σε μικρότερες ομάδες και διεξάγεται αποτελεσματικά από μικρότερες ομάδες. Ισχύει για το πολυτονικό, για τις απαιτήσεις να μεταγράφουμε σωστά και αντιστρέψιμα, για αδιαφανείς ετυμολογικές ορθογραφίες, για δοκίμια του Will Self. Ενίοτε και για αυτά που γράφω αν δεν μπορώ να σου επικοινωνήσω αυτά που γράφω.


----------



## azimuthios (May 6, 2014)

Όσο όλοι δεχόμαστε ότι δεν διεκδικούμε το αλάθητο και ανεχόμαστε το διαφορετικό και μάλιστα υπερασπιζόμαστε (βολτερικά ή βολταιρικά) το δικαίωμα στη διαφορετικότητα, εφόσον αυτή φυσικά δεν ενοχλεί ή δεν περιορίζει την ελευθερία κάποιας ομάδας, τότε η επικοινωνία θα επιτυγχάνεται πάντοτε είτε μιλάμε Ναβάχο είτε πολυτονίζουμε είτε μιλάμε με τη νοηματική. 

Δανείζομαι χωρίς να υπονοώ τίποτα και την υπογραφή ενός φίλου σε άλλο φόρουμ: τα μυαλά, σαν τα αλεξίπτωτα, πρέπει να είναι ανοιχτά για να λειτουργήσουν... :) 

Το πρόβλημα ξεκινά όταν προσπαθούμε να περάσουμε το γούστο μας ως επίσημη θέση και ασκούμε πολιτική τρόπον τινά. Και αυτό πάει και στον Μπαμπινιώτη, αλλά και σε όσους το κάνουν εδώ ή αλλού. ;) 

Υ.Γ. Κατανοώ πολύ καλά τι θέλεις να πεις, γι' αυτό και αντιδρώ μερικές φορές (το αντιδρώ με την έννοια του respond). Απλώς δεν πιστεύω ότι η μη απλοποιημένη και μη υπεραπλουστευμένη ορθογραφία μας είναι αυτή που οφείλεται για τις 300 λέξεις (που λέει και η ιρμάρ) που χρησιμοποιούν τα σημερινά παιδιά... Αλλού είναι το πρόβλημα, κττμγ, και όσο πιο γρήγορα το δούμε τόσο λιγότερο θα αναλωθούμε σε ανούσιες μάχες και "επαναστάσεις", αφήνοντας παράλληλα το πρόβλημα να γιγαντώνετα. 

Με εκτίμηση,

Ένας απλός λάτρης της γλώσσας, μονοτονιστής και ελπίζω ομορφότερος από τον Will Self :lol:


----------



## irmar (May 6, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Όσο όλοι δεχόμαστε ότι δεν διεκδικούμε το αλάθητο και ανεχόμαστε το διαφορετικό και μάλιστα υπερασπιζόμαστε (βολτερικά ή βολταιρικά) το δικαίωμα στη διαφορετικότητα, εφόσον αυτή φυσικά δεν ενοχλεί ή δεν περιορίζει την ελευθερία κάποιας ομάδας, τότε η επικοινωνία θα επιτυγχάνεται πάντοτε είτε μιλάμε Ναβάχο είτε πολυτονίζουμε είτε μιλάμε με τη νοηματική.



Είστε αξιολάτρευτος! Αν ήμουν τριάντα χρόνια μικρότερη ...!


----------



## nickel (May 6, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Το πρόβλημα ξεκινά όταν προσπαθούμε να περάσουμε το γούστο μας ως επίσημη θέση και ασκούμε πολιτική τρόπον τινά. Και αυτό πάει και στον Μπαμπινιώτη, αλλά και σε όσους το κάνουν εδώ ή αλλού. ;)



Το νήμα αφορά τον Μπαμπινιώτη, αλλά, αν το αποπάνω αναφέρεται σε μένα, θα παρακαλούσα να το τεκμηριώσεις: πού ασκώ υπερβάλλουσα ρυθμιστική πολιτική; Άλλο το να καταθέσω μια τεκμηριωμένη άποψη, άλλο το να προτείνω να τηρούν οι μεταφραστές τις συμβάσεις για να μην κοντράρονται συνεχώς με τους επιμελητές, και άλλο η άσκηση ρυθμιστικής πολιτικής. Άλλωστε, ακόμα και εκεί που θα με έπαιρνε π.χ. να γράφω τα ονόματα μόνο με απλογράφηση, συνήθως δίνω τις ορθογραφίες που κυκλοφορούν. 

Ούτε στις μεταξύ μας σχέσεις άσκησα ποτέ ρυθμιστική πολιτική. Δεν έχει τύχει να πιάσω δουλειά σου και να κάνω επιμέλεια επιβάλλοντας προσωπικές μου απόψεις. Αντιθέτως, δική μου μονοτονισμένη δουλειά βρέθηκε πολυτονισμένη χωρίς να ζητηθεί η γνώμη μου / η άδειά μου. Άρα, καλή η ελευθερία, η διαφορετικότητα και τα βολταιρικά, αλλά όχι στην καμπούρα του άλλου. 

(Για το κείμενο του Will Self, έχω να πω τα καλύτερα. Αλλά είναι εσκεμμένα ελιτίστικο. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε έχω καταφέρει να το διαβάσω μέχρι τη μέση. Θα συνεχίσω όμως.)


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2014)

Επειδή δεν πήρα απάντηση σε σχέση με τη ρυθμιστική πολιτική και έμεινε να αιωρείται κάποια διακήρυξη για το δικαίωμα στη διαφορετικότητα και για ανοιχτά αλεξίπτωτα, ας το ξεκαθαρίσουμε για άλλη μια φορά:

Το φόρουμ απευθύνεται σε επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές. Οι επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές έχουν ανάγκη για σωστή ορολογία, κομψές και ακριβείς διατυπώσεις και καλή χρήση του γλωσσικού εργαλείου. Η ορθογραφία και η γραμματική πρέπει να πατάνε πάνω στις συμβάσεις και τη χρήση, σε κάποιον ΚΟΚ (Κοινό Οδηγό Καλλιέπειας) για μεταφραστές.

Όταν θα βγούμε να οδηγήσουμε στο δρόμο, μας ενδιαφέρει να φτάσουμε στον προορισμό μας χωρίς εκνευρισμό και χωρίς να κινδυνεύσουμε. Ακολουθούμε τον ΚΟΚ των δρόμων. Κάνουμε αυτό που λέει ο νόμος («συμβάσεις») και η χρήση («αυτό που κάνουν οι άλλοι οδηγοί»). Αν η διαφορετικότητα σού λέει να οδηγείς σε αντίθετο ρεύμα, δεν είναι καλός σύμβουλος.

Η κριτική στο ΛΝΕΓ και στο Λεξικό των Δυσκολιών είναι ότι συχνά πηγαίνουν αντίθετα στις συμβάσεις και στη χρήση. Ο δάσκαλος που θα διδάξει μετάφραση δεν μπορεί να προτείνει στους μαθητές του να στηριχτούν απόλυτα σε αυτά τα βοηθήματα. (Εμένα με στενοχωρούν αυτές οι «παραφωνίες» τους, επειδή, _κατά τ’ άλλα_, είναι χρησιμότατα εργαλεία.)

Ο σκοπός του φόρουμ μας είναι να λέμε αυτά που ξέρουμε και που είναι σύμφωνα με τις συμβάσεις και τη χρήση, με σκοπό να ελαχιστοποιούμε τα λάθη και τους εκνευρισμούς. Δεν ασκούμε προσωπική πολιτική, και, αν την ασκήσει κάποιος, υπάρχουν αρκετοί που θα τον αντικρούσουν. Δεν είναι ο ρόλος μας να κηρύξουμε διαφορετικότητα στους μεταφραστές.


----------



## crystal (May 7, 2014)

Δεν έχω να προσφέρω πολλά στη θεωρητική πλευρά της συζήτησης, αλλά έχω ένα σχόλιο για την πρακτική πλευρά, αυτή δηλαδή που με αφορά και με καίει περισσότερο: πριν από χρόνια, μεγάλη εταιρεία ηλεκτρονικών προϊόντων και ειδών οικιακής χρήσης, σταθερός πελάτης του γραφείου όπου δουλεύω, μάς έστειλε διορθωμένες μεταφράσεις όπου ο "λεμονοστίφτης" είχε αλλαχτεί σε "λεμονοστείφτης". Τους εξήγησα ότι επειδή το σάιτ έχει κείμενα μάρκετινγκ που απευθύνονται στον μέσο καταναλωτή, ίσως είναι προτιμότερο να ακολουθούμε πεπατημένες και λιγότερο επαναστατικές ορθογραφίες. Συμφώνησαν (τελικά καταλήξαμε στο "λεμονοστύφτη" του ΛΚΝ) και μου εξήγησαν πως πρόσφατα είχαν αλλάξει όλα τους τα κείμενα ώστε να συμβαδίζουν με την ορθογραφία του Μπαμπινιώτη.

Ναι, ξέρω τι θα μου πείτε, εμείς μιλάμε για τη ρυθμιστικότητα στη γλώσσα κι εσύ ασχολείσαι με τα κουζινικά; Το φέρνω ως παράδειγμα αφενός επειδή αναδεικνύει αυτό που ειπώθηκε παραπάνω, ότι δηλαδή όταν προτείνεις τέτοιες ορθογραφίες ως σωστές και όχι ως προτεινόμενες ή εναλλακτικές δημιουργείς πρόβλημα: στον μη-linguist που δεν ξέρει από γλώσσα και ρέτζιστερ και χρειάζεται απλώς έναν αξιόπιστο οδηγό για να ανατρέχει, και στον linguist που πρέπει να εξηγεί (και φυσικά να χαίρεται που ο πελάτης το δέχτηκε αμέσως, οπότε δεν σπαταλήθηκαν εργατώρες με απαντήσεις σε επιχειρήματα του τύπου "μα το λέει ο Μπαμπινιώτης"). Αφετέρου και πιο σημαντικό: η γλώσσα αλλάζει, κι είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι καθορίζεται σε μεγάλο βαθμό από τους χρήστες της. Ο πελάτης μου δέχτηκε το επιχείρημά μου ως απόλυτα λογικό, επειδή δεν τον ενδιέφερε να αναζητήσει την ετυμολογική ρίζα της λέξης, αλλά να πουλήσει τα προϊόντα του - κι εφόσον ο μέσος χρήστης θα θεωρήσει τον "λεμονοστείφτη" typo, το ζήτημα έκλεισε αμέσως εκεί.

Ο καθένας μας έχει τα δικά του κριτήρια για το τι συνιστά υποβάθμιση της γλώσσας. Ομολογώ πως τα δικά μου είναι γενικώς αρκετά χαλαρά, αλλά είμαι και θα είμαι για πάντα οπαδός του whatever works: αν το γράφει και το λέει έτσι όλος ο κόσμος, μετά από κάποιον καιρό κατοχυρώνεται. Οπότε όταν κάποιος έρχεται να ανατρέψει ορθογραφίες που έχουν κατοχυρωθεί εδώ και δεκαετίες, απλώς ανασηκώνω τους ώμους και αλλάζω λεξικό.


----------



## Zazula (May 11, 2014)

*Στη δύση του μπαμπινιωτισμού;
Του Γιάννη Η. Χάρη*

Δεν ξέρω αν ζούμε, πάντως απροσδόκητα νωρίς, τη δύση του μπαμπινιωτισμού –λίγο η απομάκρυνσή του από την εξουσία του πανεπιστημίου (συνεργάτες και μαθητές, που παίρνουν τις αποστάσεις τους), λίγο η υπουργία του, που λειτούργησε αρνητικά έως και ισοπεδωτικά για το γόητρό του.

Θα έπρεπε κάποια στιγμή να γίνει ένας πρόχειρος έστω απολογισμός, τι έμεινε εντέλει από το κύριο έργο ενός γλωσσολόγου, αυτό που ο ίδιος θέλησε να είναι κύριο έργο του και στο οποίο χρωστά την ευρύτερη αναγνωρισιμότητά του, ενός γλωσσολόγου που εζήλωσε τη δόξα φιλολόγου, και υπηρετώντας ειδικά τα όσα αντιθέτουν τη φιλολογία στη γλωσσολογία, αφιερώθηκε στη ρυθμιστική από τη φύση της λεξικογραφία. Που την έκανε, από ιδεογλωσσικούς προφανώς λόγους, ακόμα πιο ρυθμιστική. Αναλαμβάνοντας, μεταξύ άλλων, να αποκαταστήσει την (ορθογραφική) Τάξη του κόσμου, επαναφέροντας (αντιγλωσσολογικά) παλιές, συχνά από αιώνες εγκαταλειμμένες ορθογραφήσεις, ανασυστήνοντας ή, ακόμα ακόμα, κατασκευάζοντας (αντιγλωσσολογικότατα) ορθογραφήσεις, σύμφωνα με κάποιο δικό του «δέον», όπως ο μηδέποτε υπάρξας «αίολος», αντί έωλος.

Τι έμεινε, λέω, από αυτά, σε λιγότερο από δύο δεκαετίες; Καμιά δεκαριά λέξεις και συντακτικοί τρόποι, το «κτήριο» και ο «ορθοπαιδικός» και το «αφορώ σε» (που δεν ήταν μόνο δικές του εισηγήσεις), το «πόσω μάλλον», το επίθημα -ήδικος (μπελαλήδικος) κ.ά. Ούτε το «ρωδάκινό» του υιοθέτησε κανείς, ούτε το «αγώρι», ούτε τη «φιλαινάδα», το «τσηρώτο», το «τραύηγμα», την «καλοιακούδα»… Και οι φιλόδοξες ορθογραφήσεις του, στα επόμενα λεξικά του, τη μια συνοδεύονταν από τη «σχολική ορθογραφία», την άλλη μπήκαν σε παρένθεση, ό,τι ακριβώς όφειλε να κάνει εξαρχής, όπως του είχε επισημανθεί, ώσπου έφτασε να διαφημίζει στο εξώφυλλο του πολλοστού λεξικού του πως ακολουθεί τη «σχολική ορθογραφία»!

Μια θολούρα έμεινε, από τις παλινωδίες ή τη διγλωσσία, σε θεωρίες όπως η περιλάλητη λεξιπενία, που αργότερα την ανασκεύασε ρητά, την επανέφερε ωστόσο, μεταμφιεσμένη, με τα περί «κακής ποιότητας» της γλώσσας· η θεωρία για τη γλώσσα που φτωχαίνει, που έγινε έπειτα διαβεβαίωση πως η γλώσσα ούτε φτωχαίνει ούτε κινδυνεύει, έπειτα όμως ξανακινδυνεύει, π.χ. από τα γκρίκλις, κ.ο.κ.

Θα ξεχαστούν όμως, πιστεύω, όλα αυτά, μαζί και οι σχετικές διαμάχες, όσο θα ξεθυμαίνει η επικοινωνιακή χλαπαταγή, θα μείνουν βεβαίως να πουλιούνται (αν αυτό, το εμπορικό, ήταν μόνο το ζητούμενο) τα αλλεπάλληλα, ομοειδή τα περισσότερα, λεξικά, όσο αμφιλεγόμενα και προβληματικά κι αν είναι, από επιστημονική αλλά και από χρηστική άποψη, άλλα με περισσότερα λάθη (άμμος της θαλάσσης στην α΄ έκδοση, που μοιραία θα παραμείνει σε δεκάδες χιλιάδες βιβλιοθήκες), άλλα με λιγότερα, με διαφορετικές κατά λεξικό ορθογραφήσεις –αλλά με την υπόδειξη, αλίμονο, πώς να γράφεται σωστά ο ροχλίνειος και η σοσάρα, ο ρώθων και η σολίτσα.

Αλλά κι αυτά, λάθη και λαθάκια, όπως και οι δικές μας γκρίνιες, θα ξεχαστούν, εκτός κι αν κάπου κάπου επιμένει να μας τα θυμίζει ο ίδιος.

…………………………………………………….

*Επιστήμη από μνήμης
*
Οπως λ.χ. στο τελευταίο «Βήμα» (4/5), όπου γράφει για «Ακούσματα της Μ. Εβδομάδος», που «εμπλούτισαν τη γλώσσα μας, προσδίδοντας κύρος [!] αλλά και εκφραστικότητα στον λόγο». Ενα από αυτά, το ψέλνω/ακούω τον αναβαλλόμενο, «από το τροπάριο Σε τον αναβαλλόμενον φως ως ιμάτιον [...], για μακρά και διαρκή επίπληξη που κάνω (ψάλλω…) ή δέχομαι (ακούω…) από κάποιον».

Και «πώς άλλαξε στη λαϊκή χρήση η αρχική έννοια της φράσης και από εύσημη έγινε κακόσημη»; «Η μακρά διάρκεια» λέει «του όλου ύμνου, που ψάλλεται όση ώρα διαρκεί η Aποκαθήλωση [...], έδωσε λαβή στη μεταφορική χρήση της φράσης με τελείως διαφορετικό περιεχόμενο».

Δεν είμαι σε θέση να ελέγξω την εξήγησή του, όμως σκέφτομαι, αυτός ο βαθιά θρησκευόμενος, ο υποστηρικτής του Χριστόδουλου, με πύρινη αρθρογραφία υπέρ θρησκείας και Εκκλησίας, δεν πήγε ποτέ του Μεγάλη Παρασκευή το πρωί σε εκκλησία; Να δει πως άλλο η αποκαθήλωση, και άλλο, έπειτα, η έξοδος και η περιφορά, μέσα στον ναό, του «καθαυτό» επιταφίου, του υφάσματος που εικονίζει την ταφή, και η εναπόθεσή του στο γνωστό κουβούκλιο (που η περιφορά του γίνεται πια το βράδυ), άρα η αναπαράσταση της ταφής, μετά από την οποία ψάλλεται πια το Σε τον αναβαλλόμενον… Που διαφορετικά από το μπαμπινιωτικό «Σε τον αναβαλλόμενον φως ως ιμάτιον» η υμνογραφία το θέλει: Σε τον αναβαλλόμενον ΤΟ φως ΩΣΠΕΡ ιμάτιον…

Κι αν δεν πήγε εκκλησία ο πιστός, ο επιστήμονας δεν φρόντισε να ελέγξει;

Αλλά θα συνεχίσουμε.

ΥΓ. Στη 2η (ουσιαστικά 3η), τη διορθωμένη, έκδοση, παραμένουν τα περί αποκαθήλωσης κτλ., προστίθεται μόνο ότι η επίμαχη φράση «έχει την αφετηρία της στον Ψαλμό 103,2 του Δαβίδ»: όντως, αλλά στο «τροπάριο», στον «ύμνο», όπως επιμένει, είναι αλλιώς.


----------

